# Double L bowhunting ranch report



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

I have been to a few of these Exotic ranches before and until now was never really impressed.

Our hunt went like this.

Pulled in to the ranch just North of Victoria around noon on Monday and we were greeted by Pops and jainie, Mark (my friend) wanted to take a Oryx so after shooting the bull for awhile it was off to a stand were they frequent. It didn't take him too long to pick one out and the deal was done. Nice healthy 38" oryx.

Pops runs a feed rout around 4PM or so and we just finished in time putting the beast in the ranch cooler and it was off in search for some swine. We both had one fat pig by dark in the ranger so it was back to camp. Pops figured he would test our game cleaning abilities so he took us to some lighted feeders for another shot at the pigs. We had never hunted under the hog lights before and it was very interesting to say the least. By 9 PM we both had another hog each but Marks was a DNR due to a bad shot in the hump so one piggie got a litttle smarter.

It was my 25th aniversary the next day so we had to cut it short and head home the next morning.

The bunkhouse was nice and clean along with the main lodge. Nothing fancy but very comfortable, Cooler and cleaning area was perfect.

The hunting area was not over grazed but full of game that was well fed and healthy. I felt like I ws a welcome gest and not a easy mark for a quick buck. Pops was very entertaining and We will go back for sure.

If you are looking for a exotic or pig this is the place to go.
http://www.doublelranch.net/index.html


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

One of my favorite places, I have taken 3 nice exotics there and my daughter as well. I am booked for Aug again.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Great report and a beautiful animal.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Cliked on the link, lots of impressive animals, several hunters from my neck of the woods, if I were still a teenager I would be all over that good looking young lady in the top left corner with the Fallow, seems as if I've seen her before on 2Cool.....WW


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL, wet dreams......one of these days someone will take her off my hands.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Chunky said:


> LOL, wet dreams......one of these days someone will take her off my hands.


I thought I would have to pay someone to take my boys, someone kidnapped the youngest one and brought him back before nitefall....WW


----------

